# When Buying Wyndham Points, Does It Matter Which Resort Is The Home Resort?



## melisarn (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi! I own at Seawatch Plantation in Myrtle Beach and looking  to buy a few more points, is it best to stay at MB or can I consider Smokey Mountains with lower maintanence fees? THANKS


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 11, 2010)

This one is a no Brainer...

If there is a location you "want" in order to get the 13 month advantage in reservations, go for it.  Otherwise, "Points is Points"... Maint Fee and potential for future Special Assessments should drive your decision.  Of course, they are called "Special" for a reason...tough to predict.

And I did make the rash assumption that you will be purchasing your additional points via ebay or something similar and not via the Weasels.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Keep the total deeds owned as low as possible.*



melisarn said:


> Hi! I own at Seawatch Plantation in Myrtle Beach and looking  to buy a few more points, is it best to stay at MB or can I consider Smokey Mountains with lower maintanence fees? THANKS



Points are points for use, except for ARP at your home resort(s).  In most cases ARP isn't really needed except for the absolute highest demand times in the premium units - and even then planning at 10 months usually gets you what you want. Unless you anticipate wanting those super high times at your MB resort then go for the lower fees. But for your second purchase be sure to get all the points you plan to own and maybe a few extra. You don't want a bunch of small deeds and the associated closing costs. Buy one more resale that ups your total to the desired level and then sit back and use the system to maximize the value through banking, borrowing, renting and pooling. That's the fun part!


----------



## melisarn (Jun 11, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info! I never buy from the weasels! If it is the only thing you take from these boards is always buy on the secondary market! I read and visited a lot of resorts before I jumped! But it is still a learning experience! I love this board adn appreciate all the advice! You guys are GREAT!!


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jun 11, 2010)

Melisarn,

We are in the process of uploading TEN Advice Articles about acquiring and using Wyndham points to your advantage.

To get an idea of what is coming go to this link:

Ten Part Series On Wyndham Points

Meanwhile, if you decide that it is in your best interest to buy more points at a resort that will provide you with an Advance Reservation Priority at Myrtle Beach, SC buying a sufficient size contract to meet your needs where the "home resort" is Wyndham Ocean Boulevard would be your best bet. 

But, when choosing the contract make sure you fully understand which Tower at Wyndham Ocean Boulevard you are buying into. Wyndham Ocean Boulevard currently has the lowest Property Owner Association Maintenance Fees of the contracts currently available in that area. The "maintenance fee" portion of the Club Wyndham Plus annual assessment is lower at Wyndham Ocean Boulevard than at Seawatch, Westwinds, or the Cottages and ownership at any of the Myrtle Beach Wyndham managed resorts will provide you with an ARP advantage at Myrtle Beach, SC.


----------



## melisarn (Jun 12, 2010)

Gooffyhobbie:
Why is it important to know which tower you are buying into? And which do you recomend? THANKS!!
Melisa


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jun 12, 2010)

melisarn,

It matters because of the Property Owner's Association maintenance fee history relative to each tower. The lower the on-going rate for the underlying maintenance the lower your relative cost will be going forward.

Personally, I chose to own my points at Tower 4 or Tower III because of the relative perceived wear and tear to those towers when comparing the wear and tear possibilities at the other two towers. I figured that Tower 4 would be a relatively good choice because it is somewhat protected by the three towers in front of it during hurricane weather.

I chose Tower III because it is relatively protected by the two towers on either side from Hurricane damage.

However, had a contract for Tower II points been available I would have pounced on that contract because of the historical cost.

By the way, the only way to know which tower you are getting involved with is to look at the underlying original contract.  What you are looking for is the language that describes the specific Regime.

For example, when an original (hypothetical), retail buyer purchased 105,000 points situate at Phase IV (Tower I) at Wyndham Ocean Boulevard, North Myrtle Beach, SC the agreement should spelled out in words similar to those provided below what the seller was selling and what the buyer purchased:

“…a  105,000 / 456,510,000 undivided fee simple interest in Units 951-957, 1051-1057, 1151-1157, 1251-1257, 1451-1457, 1551-1556, having a Floating Use Right (‘Property’) in Wyndham Myrtle Beach At Ocean Boulevard *IV* Horizontal Property Regime, hereinafter referred to as “Regime,” located in Horry County, South Carolina according to the plat…filed of record in Horry County, South Carolina, subject to all provisions contained in the recorded Declaration of Horizontal Property Regime or Master Deed applicable to the…described Property.” 

Here are the 2010 maintenance fee rates for each of the towers at Wyndham Ocean Boulevard expressed in dollars per thousand:

Tower I    Regime # 4    $4.50 

Tower II   Regime # 3    $4.19

Tower III  Regime # 2    $4.88

Tower IV  Regime  # 1   $4.65


----------

